# Sophie & Lauren



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Popped down to Gosport for a fun shoot at a hotel who kindly
allowed us the use of their grounds etc.

There were four lovely young ladies there for the shoot & this
was my first time shooting a group.

I Was a little nervous as I had only met one of them (gulp).

Here is a selection of the lovely Lauren & Sophie.

Managed to miss focus a few times I liked these for the pose
& composition.

Comments very welcome.

Sophie......

1.

Sophie-1 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Sophie-2 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Sophie-3 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

4.

Sophie-4 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

5.

Sophie-5 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

Lauren......

1.

Lauren-1 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Lauren-2 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Lauren-3 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

4.

Lauren-4 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

5.
Lauren-5 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice. My favorite ones are Lauren 4 and Sophie 5.
Natural yet artistic.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely looking kids.

Not too sure I want to see kids all dolled up and posted on the internet though.

Maybe I'm just an over protective dad.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Lovely looking kids.
> 
> Not too sure I want to see kids all dolled up and posted on the internet though.
> 
> Maybe I'm just an over protective dad.


Its what they do, they are both commercial models.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Zein Shehab said:


> Very nice. My favorite ones are Lauren 4 and Sophie 5.
> Natural yet artistic.


Thank you.


----------

